# SLK/ Ferrari



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, SLK/ Ferrari lookalike at Audi/Merc dealer today.
















Hoggy.


----------



## DPG (Dec 7, 2005)

Geez, why bother.


----------



## k9l3 (Jan 5, 2014)

Very cool but looks fake so bit embarrasing maybe but looks great


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

Versus the real thing.

The copy is good but let down by the suspension/wheel set up.
.


----------



## Stiff (Jun 15, 2015)

To be fair, it's not a million miles away from the real thing and I'll bet the vast majority of folk looking at it would be taken in. Not my bag if I'm honest (I've driven a friends 360 replica many years ago - it was the company's demonstrator and looked amazing but man, it drove like a dog) 
You'd get away with the wheels but I'm with Leopard, it needs dropping much lower to make the enthusiasts double-take.


----------



## cpfcfan (Jun 8, 2018)

That thing looks awful


----------



## Wolf44 (Jul 2, 2020)

I accept that it's a bit of fun, but it looks pretty tacky!


----------

